# EA vs Valve: Extreme Rabatte wie bei Steam wirds bei uns nicht geben - Origin ist kein Ramschladen!



## MichaelBonke (11. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA vs Valve: Extreme Rabatte wie bei Steam wirds bei uns nicht geben - Origin ist kein Ramschladen! * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA vs Valve: Extreme Rabatte wie bei Steam wirds bei uns nicht geben - Origin ist kein Ramschladen!


----------



## Lordex (11. Juni 2012)

Tja mit unter einer der Gründen warum die Leute eher Steam FREWILLIG nutzen und nicht gezwungener Maßen wie bei Origin nur weil man nicht auf ein demenstprechendes Spiel verzichten will!



> Seiner Meinung nach sorgen solch extreme Preisnachlässe für eine  Abwertung der Marke. Origin solle nicht zum Ramschladen verkommen. Man  wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern.


Buahahah guter Witz..... Der Witz an dem Satz is das "FAIR", die meisten Spiele (und vor allem viele bei Origin) sind weit vom richtigen Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis weit entfernt...aber rede Dir das ma weiter ein, Herr "Experte" !!



> Die Steam Sales würden die Kundschaft dazu verleiten, einen Titel nicht  mehr direkt nach Release, sondern erst ein paar Monate später zu einem  Bruchteil zu kaufen.



Soso die Leute würde also nicht mehr kaufen wenn ein Spiel rauskommt? Komisch, die miesten meiner Spiele bei Steam habe ich (ACHTUNG DEMARTINI) sogar VORBESTELLT!!!! Und ich denke das ergeht dem Großteil der restlichen Spieler auch so! Ich sehe die ganze Deals eher als Belohnung fürs nutzen von Steam und dafür das wir Steam dazu gemacht haben was es heute ist!


----------



## NeO126 (11. Juni 2012)

Hey also die meisten wollen die Spiele ja gleich beim Release spielen und nicht 6 Monate warten. Also Gewinn wird da denke ich immer gemacht. Und nach 1 jahr oder so, wird das game dann halt für weniger angeboten damit es noch weiter verkauft werden kann. Ich habe mir z.b. nur dadruch noch das ein oder andere Spiel gekauft. Was ich sonst nicht gemacht hätte. Und Durch den verkauf der Digitalen Version fallen ja auch Die Herstellungskosten von Plastik Pape,Papier usw weg. Das druch das immer knapper werdene öl ja auch nicht billiger wird. Im Prinzip ist das dann auch noch Umwelt schonend. Wenn von Jetzt auf gleich alle Spiele und Musik aufgrund einsparungen der Natürlich ressurcen nur noch Digital erscheinen würden hätte das auch noch einen Positiven Effeckt. Der mit Preisnachlass belohnt werden sollte.


----------



## mwd2 (11. Juni 2012)

Gibt dem Herren noch ein Jahr, dann gibt es bei Origin auch Preisnachlass auf Spiele von bis zu 50%.

Die Herren da "Oben" haben es noch nicht gemerkt, wie man mehr Einheiten verkauft; vorallen in sogenannten Summer Sale / Xmas Sale or what ever! Frag den Chef von Steam/Valve!

Warum soll ich jede digitale Neuerscheinung für 60 Euro kaufen, wenn ich 6 Monate später es für die Hälfte bekomme kann?


----------



## BiJay (11. Juni 2012)

Also lassen sie die Preise jahrelang über konstant auf dem Wert vom Release? Also im Laden werden Spiele lang nach ihrem Release auch deutlich billiger angeboten. Ist doch total normal... außer bei Origin, wie es scheint.


----------



## Dosentier (11. Juni 2012)

Also das was EA uns da sagen möchte, klingt für mich so:
mimimimimimimi!!!!

Aber mal im Ernst, ich verstehe EA nicht, wenn man schon ein solch gutes Vorbild wie Valve/Steam hat, sollte man sich doch eher daran orientieren als es runter zu putzen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das EA bei den Käufern bzw. Spielern eh immer schlechter da steht 

 Ich habe zu dem Thema gestern auch noch irgendwo gelesen, ich glaube es war Hlportal.de.
Dort hat Valve sich auch dazu geäußert und laut der Statistik, haben sich die Verkäufe der einzelnen Spiele, durch die Sales um 1500% gesteigert und haben sich auch nach Beendigung des  Sales noch erheblich öfter verkauft als zuvor.


----------



## schrehe (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise bei Origin immer so anschaue weiss ich nicht einen Grund da überhaupt zu kaufen.
Deren digitalen Downloads sind fast durchweg 10-15% teuerer als das selbe Spiel "Boxed" bei z.b. Amazon.
Find die Preise eigentlich eine Frechheit , gerade unter dem Gedanken, dass es digitale Downloads sind, also keine Verpackung + DVD, keine Lagerung und Zwischenhändler mehr und dann noch ne ganze Ecke teuerer.


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

Der Kerl hat das Aldi-Prinzip nicht verstanden


----------



## Joerg2 (11. Juni 2012)

Da könnte man auch Games-Zeitschriften verbieten DVDs beizulegen. 
Ich habe auf Steam bisher zwar auch einige Recht billige Titel gekauft, aber wenn ich mir so die Gesamtabrechnung anschaue doch weitaus mehr als ohne Steam. 5 oder 10 Euro gibt man halt schneller mal aus, als 50. 
Und ganz davon abgesehen habe ich in den letzten 12 Monaten auch 3 Spiele vorbestellt - das ist etwa genausoviel wie vorher ohne Steam.
Auch weiß ich nicht, ob sie nicht mehr verdienen würden, wenn sie die Games viel, viel öfter etwas billiger abgeben, statt 3-4 teuer bezahlende Kunden zu haben.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Juni 2012)

komisch das sie dann nur ramschspiele in origin haben  ich bin zwar kein fan von steam aber hab mir da auch schon 2-3 gute 90% spiele fürn 10er gekauft  im gegensatz zu den orangen müllmännern von origin die werden nämlich nie geld von mir sehen


----------



## Rising-Evil (11. Juni 2012)

tja, noch ein Grund mehr warum ich Steam Origin vorziehe
& im Gegensatz zu EA kümmert sich Valve wenigstens um die eigene Kundschaft und beutet diese nicht aus ....


----------



## Flash1976 (11. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar ein Grund um Origin als 2.te Wahl zu behalten. Ich (IMHO) kann auf teure Spiele verzichten. Im Ausland kann man neue Titel günstiger erwerben als bei uns in D! Im Endeffekt bin ich für eine Faire bezahlung der erbrachten Programmierleistung. Aber ich bin gegen die unverschämten Preise in D.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2012)

Scheinbar sind die Damen und Herren noch nicht auf den Trichter gekommen, dass man mit besonderen Preis-Aktionen deutlich an Kundschaft dazu gewinnen kann. Aber wer nicht will, der hat schon...


----------



## Masterj (11. Juni 2012)

Komisch... denn erst vor knapp ner Woche gab es bei Origin ein Angebot für Mass Effect 3. Das Spiel kostete NUR 15€. Und jetzt kostet es wieder 54€...
Hab sogar ne Rechnung als Beweis


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

Masterj schrieb:


> Komisch... denn erst vor knapp ner Woche gab es bei Origin ein Angebot für Mass Effect 3. Das Spiel kostete NUR 15€. Und jetzt kostet es wieder 54€...
> Hab sogar ne Rechnung als Beweis



LOL

Der Herr kennt seine eigene Platform wohl doch nciht so gut^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2012)

Das Leben an sich ist heute doch schon teuer genug. Da bleibt eben vielen Leute nur die Möglichkeit, sich Spiele erst zu einem geringen Preis zu kaufen. Ich kauf' mir mittlerweile 80% meiner Spiele auch erst für 20 Euro und weniger. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis zu kaufen. Und ist doch immer noch besser, wenn ich mir ein Spiel irgendwann für einen Zehner hole, als wenn ich anfangen würde raubzukopieren? Oder? Außerdem gibt man bei einem niedrigen Preis auch einem Entwickler oder Spiel mal eine Chance, welches man sonst nicht gekauft hätte. 

Und wieviel Wert ein Spiel ist, liegt doch an den Entwicklern selbst. Wenn ein Spiel in 5 Stunden durchspielbar ist, dann ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn es keinen wirklichen Wert besitzt. Ich hab mir neulich erst Homefront für 4,99€ bei Gameware gekauft. Mehr ist mir so ein Spiel einfach nicht wert. Bei sowas wie Skyrim z.B. bin ich aber jederzeit bereit den Vollpreis zu zahlen.

Also für mich als Käufer ist das alles andere als schlecht, wenn man Spiele auch stark verbilligt bei Amazon, Gameware und Co. bekommt. Dafür kaufe ich dann auch viele Spiele, glaub im letzten Jahr waren es 42  Würden die im Preis nicht sinken, dann könnte ich nur die Hälfte oder weniger kaufen. So hat doch im Grunde jeder etwas davon und man kann sich eine Spielesammlung aufbauen, ohne sich in Schulden stürzen zu müssen.


----------



## Theojin (11. Juni 2012)

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum Origin nur als Zwangsplattform genutzt wird, und Steam in der Masse sogar freiwillig.

Zudem sind für mich die meisten EA Spiele nichtmal den Traffic wert, den diese beim Runterladen verbrauchen würden. Von Preisen von 55-60€ mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## TheDoctor46 (11. Juni 2012)

Origin vielleicht nicht, dafür aber EA


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Leben an sich ist heute doch schon teuer genug. Da bleibt eben vielen Leute nur die Möglichkeit, sich Spiele erst zu einem geringen Preis zu kaufen. Ich kauf' mir mittlerweile 80% meiner Spiele auch erst für 20 Euro und weniger. Ich kann es mir einfach nicht leisten jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis zu kaufen. Und ist doch immer noch besser, wenn ich mir ein Spiel irgendwann für einen Zehner hole, als wenn ich anfangen würde raubzukopieren? Oder? Außerdem gibt man bei einem niedrigen Preis auch einem Entwickler oder Spiel mal eine Chance, welches man sonst nicht gekauft hätte.
> 
> Und wieviel Wert ein Spiel ist, liegt doch an den Entwicklern selbst. Wenn ein Spiel in 5 Stunden durchspielbar ist, dann ist es doch kein Wunder, wenn es keinen wirklichen Wert besitzt. Ich hab mir neulich erst Homefront für 4,99€ bei Gameware gekauft. Mehr ist mir so ein Spiel einfach nicht wert. Bei sowas wie Skyrim z.B. bin ich aber jederzeit bereit den Vollpreis zu zahlen.
> 
> Also für mich als Käufer ist das alles andere als schlecht, wenn man Spiele auch stark verbilligt bei Amazon, Gameware und Co. bekommt. Dafür kaufe ich dann auch viele Spiele, glaub im letzten Jahr waren es 42  Würden die im Preis nicht sinken, dann könnte ich nur die Hälfte oder weniger kaufen. So hat doch im Grunde jeder etwas davon und man kann sich eine Spielesammlung aufbauen, ohne sich in Schulden stürzen zu müssen.


*sign*


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (11. Juni 2012)

so toll da der Gedanke von Origin / EA auch ist... es ist gleichzeitig lächerlich, EA bietet solche Preise aus genau einem Grund NICHT an: Sie wollen denk Kunden melken und den höchstmöglichen Preis aus ihm herrauscschlagen.
Die Leute, die ein Spiel sehr lange erwarten oder das Spiel einfach sehr gut abschneidet, kauft man es auch nach Releas oder paar Wochen / Monate danach noch gerne für den Normalpreis von rund 45-55€. 
Und ich finde es keineswegs schlecht, dass Valve manche spiele für unter 10€ raushaut... so kann man sich auch mal ein Spiel wie Dead Space (habe mir den ersten Teil bei valve für 2,50 gekauft und den 2. Teil bei Origin für 5€ = 7,50€ für beide), welches ICH PERSÖNLICH nicht für den vollen Preis kaufe, da mich das ganze nicht so sehr interessiert hat, doch so konnte ich mir den ersten Teil mal für ein paar € leisten und anschaun, und wenn es gefällt zahlt man sicherlich für dne Nachfolger auch gerne den Release Preis... 
Denn kaum einer wartet richtig auf diese -75% nachlässe.. denn man weis ja selten, dass und welche Spiele demnächst reduziert sind. 
Aber manchmal haut Valve soviele Spiele für so wenig geld raus (da gabs mal sone Herbst Aktion oder sowas, zig Spiele für unter 5€ oder 10€ Titel wie GTA IV, Splinter Cell Conviction, Assassins Creed Revelations etc.) da kommt man mit dem spielen garnichtmehr nach^^ in dem Fall ist es schon etwas übertreiben


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (11. Juni 2012)

Dann ist Steam der erfolgreichste Ramschladen ?! Obacht würde ich mal sagen.
Was EA für nen Quark teils fabriziert ist keines Wegs besser.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man echt so DUMM sein und sowas sagen echt EA BIGGEST FAIL wieder mal...


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (11. Juni 2012)

"Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern."

Nichts anderes macht doch Valve, indem sie Spiele zu fairen Preisen anbieten. Kurz nach Release ein Spiel zu kaufen wäre ja auch bescheuert, dass ist ja reiner Wucher!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2012)

ich stimme dem mann zu.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Juni 2012)

So extreme Preisnachlässe hätte ich von EA auch nicht erwartet. Damit würden sie sich ja noch beliebter machen als sie es ohnehin schon sind


----------



## Mothman (11. Juni 2012)

> Die Steam Sales würden die Kundschaft dazu verleiten, einen Titel nicht mehr direkt nach Release, sondern erst ein paar Monate später zu einem Bruchteil zu kaufen.
> [..]
> Für Valve Software selbst würde diese Vorgehensweise zwar mit Sicherheit auszahlen, für die Spielemacher müsse das aber nicht zwangsläufig zutreffen


Mit den beiden Sachen hat er schon irgendwie recht.  
Aber letztendlich ist es auch nur ne typische PR-Reaktion: Ist dein Konkurrent günstiger, dann bezeichne "günstig" als "billig" und stelle die Qualität in Frage.


----------



## mwd2 (11. Juni 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> "Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern."
> 
> Nichts anderes macht doch Valve, indem sie Spiele zu fairen Preisen anbieten. Kurz nach Release ein Spiel zu kaufen wäre ja auch bescheuert, dass ist ja reiner Wucher!


 

Es kann ja sein, das er als Kunde EA und die andern Publisher meint und nicht uns als Konsumenten, wer weis wie der tickt.....!


----------



## facopse (11. Juni 2012)

"Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern. [...] Die Steam Sales würden die Kundschaft dazu verleiten, einen Titel nicht mehr direkt nach Release, sondern erst ein paar Monate später zu einem Bruchteil zu kaufen."

Sollte ich als Kunde in dieser Argumentation irgendwelche Vorteile für mich sehen?
Hier fasst David DeMartini die Geldgier eines Mega-Konzerns gekonnt in Worte.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Angebote ab 75% Rabatt sind die einzigen, die mich dazu bewegen, Spielelizenzen online in digitaler Form zu erwerben. Ich werde niemals mehr als 15,- Euro für etwas ausgeben, das ich nicht einmal anfassen, geschweige denn weiterverkaufen kann.
...erst recht dann nicht, wenn ich für den selben, geringfügig höheren oder in vielen Fällen wesentlich billigeren Preis die Retail Version bekomme.


----------



## Cityboy (11. Juni 2012)

Ach, EA ist nur neidisch. Selbst wenn sie durch Origin Angebote über 50% anbieten würden - Von mir seht ihr definitiv kein Geld! Bin mit Steam super zufreiden.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (11. Juni 2012)

also ich finde das prinzip von steam toll
weil es gibt einige games die ich mir so nie gekauft hätte aber als verbilligte variante hab ich dann zugeschlagen und war begeistert. und wenn sie es per origin nicht machen dann machts halt amazon. billiger werden die games irgendwann sicher. aber ea ist ja wie activision darauf aus den kunden zu melken wie eine milchkuh.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (11. Juni 2012)

"Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern. Das schließe Rabatte in der genannten Dimension aus. "

Deswegen kriege ich in Indien und Russland auch die Spiele für 50% weniger, weil der Preis ja so fair ist.

Inb4 "aber die Leute verdienen da auch weniger" usw.


----------



## billy336 (11. Juni 2012)

falls die aussage so stimmt (man kann ja heutzutage nie wissen) ist das doofheit pur. Steam hat die nase weit vorne und origin bekommt dadurch, dass sie angelblich "kein ramschladen" sind (was sie meiner meinung nach aber doch sind) auch nicht mehr ansehen. die Kunden sind zufrieden mit steam und wer klug ist bedient sich der riesigen kostengünstigen auswahl von steam und verzichtet ganz auf origin, wenns sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (11. Juni 2012)

Nun natürlich ist die Gewinnspanne bei diesen Rabattaktionen für die Hersteller niedriger, aber besser ein geringer Gewinn als gar keiner. Viele meiner Freunde kaufen sich nämlich durch diese Rabattaktionen Spiele, die sie ansonsten niemals kaufen würden (und nicht mal unbedingt weil sie 49€ im regulären Verkauf kosten). 
Ich weiß nicht, was die sich durch diese reißerische PR erhoffen, aber die Kunden werden sie mit sowas jedenfalls nicht für Origin begeistern.


----------



## rwufka (11. Juni 2012)

Da Stimme ich doch Herrn DeMartini sofort zu, das EA kein Ramschladen ist. Völlig richtig, weil der EA Store ist ein Saftladen!!!!

Dreimal den Support kontaktiert, 2x nach etwa zwei Wochen eine 08/15 Antwort erhalten, einmal überhaupt nicht geantwortet. 
Und Preislich muss ich den Vorrednern zustimmen, die deutschen EA Store Preise sind mit den teuersten. Den Vergleich mit Russland und Indien mag ich jedoch auch nicht, weil dort doch wirklich andere Monatslöhne sind wie bei uns.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Masterj schrieb:


> Komisch... denn erst vor knapp ner Woche gab es bei Origin ein Angebot für Mass Effect 3. Das Spiel kostete NUR 15€. Und jetzt kostet es wieder 54€...
> Hab sogar ne Rechnung als Beweis


 Dann rechnen wir mal kurz nach.  

75% von 54 Euro wären 40,50 Euro, sind also 13,50 Euro Restbetrag. Reicht nicht, du kannst die Quittung aber trotzdem behalten.  

Es geht dem Herren wohl vordringlich um die Spiele die für knapp unter 3 Euro raus geschleudert werden. Das Argument mit dem 'hätte ich mir sonst doch gar nicht gekauft' erinnert ein wenig an die der Raubkopierer.

Behaupten kann man erstmal alles.


----------



## nils241 (11. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Argument "Die Steam Sales würden die Kundschaft dazu verleiten, einen Titel nicht mehr direkt nach Release, sondern erst ein paar Monate später zu einem Bruchteil zu kaufen" ich würde mir heut sowieso keine Spiele mehr direkt nach dem Release holen, da viele Spiele es mir auch nicht mehr Wert sind 49€ auszugeben, vorallem nicht wenn einige Titel schon nach ein paar Wochen oder wenigen Monaten Billiger werden und das nicht mal zwingend bei Steam sondern alleine schon bei Amazon, Saturn oder sonst wo.
Viele Spiele die ich mir bei Steam gekauft habe hätte ich mir ohne eine solche Rabattaktion garnicht erst gekauft, auch nicht wenn sie regulär weniger hals 49€ kosten würden.


----------



## Basshinzu (11. Juni 2012)

Bin eher der Meinung, dass "Origin" die Spiele entwertet und nicht "Rabatte".


----------



## Angeldust (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich kaufe mir auch einige Spiele auf Steam die ich mir teuer nie kaufen würde. Manche kaufe ich sogar um sie zu haben und dann doch nicht zu spielen  Sammeltrieb und so.

Origin gibts sowas aber durchaus auch, habe mir auch Red Alert 3 inkl. Addon für 8 Euro gekauf, fand ich ok.

Denke der hat einfach nicht so recht Ahnung was die da machen und EA weiß insgesamt noch nicht wohin die Reise gehen soll.


----------



## Comandos (11. Juni 2012)

"Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern"
guter Gegenwert = gut....wo ? mit dlc's in einzelnen stücken weil man kein fertiges spiel hergeben will ?
faire Preise = 55-60€+ sind fair ?


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (11. Juni 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe mir auch einige Spiele auf Steam die ich mir teuer nie kaufen würde. Manche kaufe ich sogar um sie zu haben und dann doch nicht zu spielen  Sammeltrieb und so.


Gehr mit genauso 

Und ne Sammlung teielt man nicht in 2 Anwendungen


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn es sonst keiner tut dann "oute" ich mich mal. Durch Vollversionen bei den Spielezeitschriften, sind einigen Herstellern dadurch ganz sicher Einnahmen von mir entgangen, da ich bevor es Vollversionen in Zeitschriften als Beilage gab, für Spiele die jetzt nicht unbedingt meine absoluten Favoriten waren, immerhin noch bis zu 20 Euro bezahlt habe.

Gut, vielleicht hätte ich mittlerweile auch keine 20 Euro ohne die VV der Zeitschriften für ein Spiel ausgegeben aufgrund von DRM, aber ich glaube da macht man sich selbst was vor.

Bei einigen Spielen wird das ja noch zutreffen, aber bei allen? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel...


----------



## Schalkmund (11. Juni 2012)

Mir egal ... ich bin eh nicht wild darauf mir weitere Spiele für Origin zu kaufen, evtl. irgendwann noch mal BF4, aber sonst kann mir dieser "Service" auch gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## trayo (11. Juni 2012)

Gut, also wird weiterhin kein Spiel bei Origin gekauft und mein Steam Account wächst. Valve wird sich freuen. Ich wollte (als ein gutes Beispiel) lange Terraria haben. Allerdings konnte ich das Spiel schwer einschätzen also war es mir keine 10€ wert. Im Weihnachtssale gab es dieses dann für 2,50€ also habe ich direkt zugeschlagen und was soll ich sagen, ich hab mittlerweile über 70h Spielzeit. Das ist mehr als die meisten anderen Games in meinem Schrank. Und wenn ich ein Spiel direkt nach Erscheinen haben will dann sowieso nicht im Downloadstore sondern schön als Box im Schrank.


----------



## Heeze (11. Juni 2012)

Haha wie hieß nochmal die Firma die genau die selbe Meinung hatte wie EA? CD projekt? Keine Lust die News zu suchen, aber das war keiner von den großen und hatte einen ganz guten Status bei den Gamern, aber da hat fast keiner so rumgeheult wie jetzt bei EA  

Teilweise hatt er ja Recht, ich meine wenn man für ein Spiel nicht 50€ bezahlen will mit der Begründung "joa gefällt mir nicht so, dies und das und dies und das kauf ich vielleicht bei ´nem Steam deal" dann sind die Entwickler Schuld daran, aber einerseits gehen gute Spiele für 20€ schneller weg als gute Spiele für 50€. Bei Origin gibts glaub ich Rabatt bis zu 50€ und ich glaub das reicht. Die meisten Spiele sind schon ihren Preis wert bei Origin aber bei 75% Rabatt kann man sicher sein, dass es besser ist als der Vollpreis, denn dann werden es die Leute auch kaufen statt es nicht zu spielen/kaufen. Aber jedem Publisher und Gamer das seine


----------



## Heeze (11. Juni 2012)

Comandos schrieb:


> "Man wolle seinen Kunden einen guten Gegenwert zu einem fairen Preis liefern"
> guter Gegenwert = gut....wo ? mit dlc's in einzelnen stücken weil man kein fertiges spiel hergeben will ?
> faire Preise = 55-60€+ sind fair ?


 
Sind 2500€ für ein Fahrrad fair? Sind 1500€ für eine Kamera fair? Sind 500.000€ für ein Auto fair?

Denkst du überhaupt an den Inhalt? Welche EA Spiele muss man sich denn fertig mit DLC´s kaufen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn es sonst keiner tut dann "oute" ich mich mal. Durch Vollversionen bei den Spielezeitschriften, sind einigen Herstellern dadurch ganz sicher Einnahmen von mir entgangen, da ich bevor es Vollversionen in Zeitschriften als Beilage gab, für Spiele die jetzt nicht unbedingt meine absoluten Favoriten waren, immerhin noch bis zu 20 Euro bezahlt habe.
> 
> Gut, vielleicht hätte ich mittlerweile auch keine 20 Euro ohne die VV der Zeitschriften für ein Spiel ausgegeben aufgrund von DRM, aber ich glaube da macht man sich selbst was vor.
> 
> Bei einigen Spielen wird das ja noch zutreffen, aber bei allen? Da habe ich so meine Zweifel...


 
Dem Hersteller entgehen aber durch die Heftvollversionen eigentlich keine Einnahmen. Die Spielemagazine kaufen die Vollversionen ja auch ein, also kriegt der Hersteller ja dadurch auch Einnahmen


----------



## natsen (11. Juni 2012)

EA stinkt einfach,...
letztes jahr ALLE gta teile,  also complete collection für über 7€ gekauft in Steam UK Store. Besser gehts nicht


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dem Hersteller entgehen aber durch die Heftvollversionen eigentlich keine Einnahmen. Die Spielemagazine kaufen die Vollversionen ja auch ein, also kriegt der Hersteller ja dadurch auch Einnahmen


 Ja, das stimmt natürlich, aber die Differenz die ich sonst für manche Spiele, natürlich nicht für alle, mehr bezahlt hätte geht ihnen verloren. 
Natürlich auch nicht zum Vollpreis, da hat sich nichts geändert, die kaufe ich, egal ob es die mal eventuell als Vollversion bei einem Heft gibt.


----------



## HerrKarl (11. Juni 2012)

Da spricht der Neid...
Ein Spiel wird um einen Preis gekauft, weil man es zu guten Konditionen spielen möchte und nicht weil man "das Privileg ein Luxusgut zu besitzen" ausleben will.

Ich werde mir heute Abend auf jeden Fall keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob der 75% reduzierte Tiefpreis um den ich Crusader Kings 2 gekauft habe das Spiel zum Ramsch deklassiert (Ein Preis der noch dazu vom Entwickler selbst festgelegt wurde).

Denn das wäre aus Konsumentensicht ganz einfach absolut bescheuert. Mehr nicht.

"NEIN! ICH MÖCHTE GERNE MEHR ZAHLEN!" <- So stellt sich EA den Kunden vor... das erklärt so einiges.

Und für die Abwertung ihrer Marken sorgen sie mit einem Schundspiel nach dem anderen schon selber. Dragon Age 2... das war Ramsch. Das wird durch ne Preisreduktion höchstens besser.


----------



## Kerusame (11. Juni 2012)

klar sagt er das, und EA wird das auch durchziehen bis sie kein geld mehr bekommen - dann wirds plötzlich günstig rausgeschoben...

aber he, wenigstens weiß man so gleich wieder nen neuen grund warum origin so unbeliebt ist.


----------



## Sirius89 (11. Juni 2012)

Halt die Backen EA.Ernsthaft.Wenn die den Mund aufmachen kommt nur Scheisse raus.


----------



## theNDY (11. Juni 2012)

Hm, auf Anhieb fällt mir nur ein, das der werte Herr DeMartini nicht sonderlich viel vom Modell der Kundenaquise und Bindung versteht ... naja zuerst sollte EA ohnehin zusehen das ihr Portal fehlerfrei und problemlos läuft, dann können sie anfangen sich mit den großen der Szene zu messen.


----------



## leckmuschel (11. Juni 2012)

this is a message to e e e ea games, U SUCK...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7S2o0-VeTg


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juni 2012)

Heeze schrieb:


> "joa gefällt mir nicht so, dies und das kauf ich vielleicht bei ´nem Steam deal"


 Ersetze "Steam Deal" durch "Budgetpreis" und schon ist es so, wie es auch vor 10 Jahren war. Ein Spiel, das sich irgendwann nicht mehr so gut verkauft, wird massiv im Preis gesenkt. Diesen Mechanismus hat Valve ganz sicher nicht erfunden. Früher war's der Grabbeltisch im Geschäft, heute ist es Steam.
Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## DerElfenritter (11. Juni 2012)

EA wird mir immer abstruser...


----------



## Bocky77 (11. Juni 2012)

Ahh, ok. Jetzt ist mir einiges klar. So nennt man das also, wenn ein Spiel bei Origin 60 Euro kostet und die Ladenversion nur 45. Ist ja immerhin kein Ramschladen. Von dem Zeug, was die bei EA rauchen würde ich auch gern was haben...


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ersetze "Steam Deal" durch "Budgetpreis" und schon ist es so, wie es auch vor 10 Jahren war. Ein Spiel, das sich irgendwann nicht mehr so gut verkauft, wird massiv im Preis gesenkt. Diesen Mechanismus hat Valve ganz sicher nicht erfunden. Früher war's der Grabbeltisch im Geschäft, heute ist es Steam.
> Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


 Ein Spiel unter 3 Euro für den PC habe ich früher aber noch nirgendwo gesehen, vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach nur in den falschen Geschäften.


----------



## LostHero (11. Juni 2012)

Tjo ein Grund mehr Origin weiterhin zu meiden.
Zumal viele (alle?) Titel auf Origin als DOWNLOAD teurer sind als als KAUFVERSION mit ner Box und DVD im Laden...
Mal wieder typisch EA. Valve muss damals schon was richtig gemacht haben mit Steam und macht es noch heute, wenn man sich deren Umsätze, Verkaufszahlen und andauerndes Wachstum ansieht.

EA kann mit Origin gern wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, ich würd ihnen keine einzige Träne nachweinen.


----------



## Exar-K (11. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ein Spiel unter 3 Euro für den PC habe ich früher aber noch nirgendwo gesehen, vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach nur in den falschen Geschäften.


 Ja, warst du anscheinend. Ich habe früher viele Spiele für 5 DM gekauft und später für 2,50-5€ (auch heute noch). Ob bei Karstadt oder Media Markt, etc, eigentlich wurde immer irgendetwas gerade ausverkauft. Ich entsinne mich z.B. noch an X - Beyond the Frontier, das gab es sogar noch in der großen Eurobox.

PS: Ich bin übrigens bis heute noch nicht dazu gekommen, X zu spielen.


----------



## krovvy (11. Juni 2012)

welcher trottel kauft schon auf origin ^^


----------



## UthaSnake (11. Juni 2012)

Also ist EA mit Origin auch weniger Kundenfreundlich! 

Wer heute jedes(!) Spiel, dass er sich holen möchte, immer sofort am Releasetag und zum vollen Preis kauft hat doch selber Schuld...

ich sage da nur:
Preis, Day 1 Patch, Log-in Probleme, Serverprobleme/überlastung

Gründe für späteren Kauf:
Es gibt (meistens) bereits Patchs, Problemlösungen, keine Probleme mit Servern (wie Überlastung), preis niedriger  (wenn mann nicht grad nach Media Markt, saturn oder so läuft ^^), evtl. Goty Edition
...und wenn man dann ein Spiel für..oh wow 75%(!?) weniger bekommen kann, supi !

Um es zeitgemäß auszudrücken:
Valve 1
Ea 0


----------



## heinz-otto (11. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne zwar keine betriebswirtschaftlichen Zahlen, die hinter GOG / Steam / Origin stehen. Dennoch halte ich die Idee von EA für sehr zweifelhaft. Ich würde einmal vermuten, dass die Steam Sales echte Umsatzrenner sind. Sie können natürlich nicht so gewinnträchtig sein wie Vollpreiskäufe, aber sie sollen ja auch nicht die Erstreleasetag-Käufer ansprechen. Die Sales sollen doch Leute zum Kauf reizen, die das Spiel interessiert, denen es aber als Vollpreistitel zu teuer ist. Außerdem sollen Sie natürlich vor allem die Leute an diese Distributionsplattform binden, um so auch andere Titel zu verkaufen. Origin wird sich hier seinen Marktanteil erst erkämpfen müssen und ich bezweifle, dass das über eine noch zu definierende, den Vollpreis rechtfertigende "Gegenleistung" funktioniert. Was soll das denn sein? Jemand der an Extras (Goodies, Artbooks,...) interessiert ist, wird zu einer Retail bzw. Special Edition Fassung greifen. Und DLCs wollen die Plattformen ja gerne extra verkaufen.
Im Moment hat Origin seine Berechtigung nur wegen der Exklusivtitel oder anders ausgedrückt: die Masse kauft dort nur, weil sie keine andere Wahl hat. Wenn Origin nicht im Preis punktet, wird es keine breite Plattform werden. Aber vielleicht will EA ja auch nur eine exklusive Plattform für Besserzahlende und Steam ist für das Prekariat, sozusagen die Zweiklassengesellschaft in der digitalen Distribution *sarkasmus wieder aus*.

Hier noch zwei Beispiele aus meinem Kaufverhalten:
1) GOG: Die Preise sind hier ja sowieso niedrig und auch hier gibt es regelmäßig 50%-Rabatte. Ich habe am Anfang vor allem Spiele in den Rabattaktionen gekauft. Überzeugt an GOG hat mich die 100% DRM Freiheit sowie die netten digitalen Goodies. Inzwischen habe ich eine recht umfangreiche Kollektion. Wenn es ein neues Spiel auf GOG gibt, kaufe ich es inzwischen direkt bei Release. Der günstige Preis 5 / 10 $ ist es mir meistens in jedem Fall wert. Aus Sicht von GOG: Sie haben mich erfolgreich an ihre Plattform gebunden.

2) Kingdoms of Amalur: Weil ich immer noch gerne Retail Fassungen kaufe, habe ich mir diese Fassung gekauft und die Origin Anbindung geschluckt (war ja für ME3 leider schon notwendig). Die DLCs kosten auf Origin seit Release 25€. Auf Steam (wo ich inzwischen wegen DLCs regelmäßig nach Sales schaue) gab es sie schon für 50%. Für den Preis hätte ich sie auf jeden Fall gekauft. Die 25€ (immerhin der halbe Vollpreis) halte ich für überzogen. Hier wird Origin nur mit Rabatten Erfolg haben.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ja, warst du anscheinend. Ich habe früher viele Spiele für 5 DM gekauft und später für 2,50-5€ (auch heute noch). Ob bei Karstadt oder Media Markt, etc, eigentlich wurde immer irgendetwas gerade ausverkauft. Ich entsinne mich z.B. noch an X - Beyond the Frontier, das gab es sogar noch in der großen Eurobox....


 Also zumindest bei den Spielen die ich haben wollte, gab es die nicht für unter 10 DM. Die Spiele für 5 DM waren aber dann älter als 2 Jahre? Oder es wurden die Spiele ausverkauft, die mich nicht interessiert haben, dass wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, das genannte von dir gehört dazu.

Aber bei Steam ist es ja so, dass erst kürzlich ein ca. 1 Jahre altes Spiel für 3 Euro verkauft wurde.


----------



## Klingelmann (12. Juni 2012)

ja ich helfe mit EA & origin zu grabe zu tragen 
mir kommt es so vor als würden die verantwortlichen bei EA niemals mit spielern reden oder feedbacks beim nutzer abholen.so kann und wird das niemals etwas werden.
wer nicht hören will der muss halt fühlen. ich freu mich über jedes spiel von EA das ich für lau aus dem netz runterladen kann und das ist meist noch vor dem release verfügbar. lol.
wer braucht den noch EA oder origin wenns solche spiele wie WARFACE mit der cryengin3 als free2play gibt!!!
ja origin ist kein ramschladen sondern ein sauladen,da muss ich den verantwortlichen recht geben...


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (12. Juni 2012)

Mich würde interessieren, wenn Crysis 3 oder C&C Generals 2 auf Steam und Origin erscheint, wo es sich besser verkaufen wird


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ersetze "Steam Deal" durch "Budgetpreis" und schon ist es so, wie es auch vor 10 Jahren war. Ein Spiel, das sich irgendwann nicht mehr so gut verkauft, wird massiv  im Preis gesenkt. Diesen Mechanismus hat Valve ganz sicher nicht  erfunden. Früher war's der Grabbeltisch im Geschäft, heute ist es Steam.
> Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, ist mir schleierhaft



ähm nein. 
vor 10 jahren wurden spiele vielleicht 2 jahre nach release mal zum ramschpreis rausgeschmissen und selbst da war das nicht der regellfall. 
vor noch längerer zeit hat man auf dem grabbeltisch nur absoluten schrott gefunden und das noch zu überhöhten preisen. 




			
				Herr Kerl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir heute Abend auf jeden Fall keine Gedanken darüber machen,  ob der 75% reduzierte Tiefpreis um den ich Crusader Kings 2 gekauft habe  das Spiel zum Ramsch deklassiert (Ein Preis der noch dazu vom  Entwickler selbst festgelegt wurde).
> 
> Denn das wäre aus Konsumentensicht ganz einfach absolut bescheuert. Mehr nicht.



richtig, kurzfristig wäre es das.

nur langfristig könnten diese extremen preisnachlässe tatsächlich dafür sorgen, dass vermehrt spieler davon absehen, überhaupt noch irgendein spiel zum vollpreis zu erstehen. 
bei mir ist das bspw definitiv schon so: ich kauf mir kein spiel mehr zum vollpreis. 
wieso auch? ich kann doch mit ziemlicher sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass es innerhalb der nächsten monate bei steam verramscht wird.
ausnahme war bspw starcraft 2: da konnte man von einem relativ stabilen preis über jahre hinweg ausgehen (-33% gabs glaub ich des öfteren). da kann ich dann auch frühzeitig zu einem höheren preis zuschlagen.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juni 2012)

*Tja...*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei den Spielen die ich haben wollte, gab es die nicht für unter 10 DM. Die Spiele für 5 DM waren aber dann älter als 2 Jahre? Oder es wurden die Spiele ausverkauft, die mich nicht interessiert haben, dass wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, das genannte von dir gehört dazu.
> 
> Aber bei Steam ist es ja so, dass erst kürzlich ein ca. 1 Jahre altes Spiel für 3 Euro verkauft wurde.



Vorab: Welches Spiel denn?
Generell hab ich jetzt eigentlich keinen der AAA Titel gesehen (jedenfalls die die mich interessieren), die groß unter 10 Euro nach einem Jahr zu bekommen wären - liegen auch oftmals noch bei 15 Euro, was natürlich auch nicht die Welt ist.
Generell darf man nicht vergessen, daß in dem guten alten 10 DM Schein ja auch noch Verpackung, Transport und Logistik steckten.
Heutzutage fällt das ja komplett weg - es gibt keine Vervielfältigungsbegrenzung auf digitalem Wege, keine zu hohen Stückzahlen etc. .
Ich habe auch früher oft "Premiumtitel" günstig erstanden...durch GEBRAUCHTKAUF.
Das kann man sich inzwischen abschminken.
Selbst wenn man sich die Mühe macht für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account anzulegen um das Spiel + Account weiterveräußern zu können, machen die Nutzungsbestimmungen einem ganz schnell "legal" einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Diese niedere Summe die man durch Weiterveräußerung  damals wieder einstreichen konnte, gehört auch in die Rechnung.

Jedenfalls bei mir haben einige Spielehersteller einen perfekten Kunden - ich lange gerade bei den 5 - 15 Euro Spielen gerne mal zu á la "Interessant solltest du mal spielen".
Letztenendes sind so einige Spiele in meinem Account gelandet, die ich aus Ermangelung an Zeit immer noch nicht mal angespielt habe.
Aber beim nächsten Sale..."das spiele ich ganz bestimmt" 

Und bestimmte AAA Titel kaufe ich mir immer noch fast direkt nach Release - auf Steam.


----------



## Zocker134 (12. Juni 2012)

Ach komm das ist doch totaler schwachsinn spiele die schon 1-2 jahre auf den buckel haben zahl ich doch keine 30 euro und sowieso fallen die neuen spiele nie soweit runter im Preis, sondern die älteren Spiele werden dann um 50 - 75 % billiger und EA hatte das doch jahre lang mit gemacht bei Steam, haben bestimmt gut mit verdient bei den Rabatt aktionen.


----------



## Zocker134 (12. Juni 2012)

Die Spiele von EA haben sowieso kein wert was die meisten nur raus bringen ist Müll

Battlefield 3 und Dragon Age origins ist ne ausnahme.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. Juni 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Vorab: Welches Spiel denn?
> ...


Homefront, aber ich sehe gerade das es bei Gameware.at war, nicht bei  Steam, mea culpa. Macht es allgemein gesehen aber auch nicht viel  besser.


----------



## golani79 (12. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür kaufe ich dann auch viele Spiele, glaub im letzten Jahr waren es 42  Würden die im Preis nicht sinken, dann könnte ich nur die Hälfte oder weniger kaufen.



42 Spiele? wtf oO .. wo nimmst du nur die Zeit her?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Der Herr kennt seine eigene Platform wohl doch nciht so gut^^


 
Dead Space 2 auch mal für 5€. Sofort gekauft. Jetzt kostets wieder 20


----------



## Exar-K (12. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> 42 Spiele? wtf oO .. wo nimmst du nur die Zeit her?


 Kaufen und spielen sind 2 Paar Schuhe. 
Ich kaufe auch unzählige Spiele pro Jahr (Vollpreis PC/Konsole, Budget PC/Konsole, Steam Sales, PCG Vollversion, etc) und schaffe davon vielleicht höchstens 1/3 durch- und die Hälfte anzuspielen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Juni 2012)

Na und? Kaufe ich meine Keys halt woanders und aktivieren sie dann bei Origin.

Überhaupt sollte der werte Herr mal einen BWL Grundkurs besuchen oder bei Valve nachfragen, wieviel Umsatz*plus* eine Rabattaktion so mit sich bringen kann.


----------



## KylRoy (12. Juni 2012)

stimmt, origin ist kein ramschladen, sondern ein faschistoider sauladen!


----------



## natsen (12. Juni 2012)

und falls man sich ein spiel am release tag zocken will oder vorsbestellen dann gibs ja key shops.... 15-25€ für ein game, wieso 50€  zahlen wenn man es günstiger kriegt, aber russische keys stinken dann lieber 10€ mehr drauf dann EU key kaufen ansonsten amazon.co.uk wer es mit verpackung haben will.

drauf geschissen ob es illegal ist oder nicht, passieren wird eh nix und ja alle keys/games laufen noch.


----------



## Soad9 (12. Juni 2012)

HAHA, Origin is kein Ramschladen......, ne aber dafür nen Pflichtprogramm für Games in Beta Version!! STEAM funktioniert wenigstens einwandfrei!!!!!!
Dank Origin kann ich BF3 nicht offline spielen.... super Programm.........................
.... auf Origin!!!

Wenn schon richtig, STEAM macht es wenigstens fehlerfrei und richtig!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2012)

Ich muss grad voll lachen. Guckt mal: Origin - Suchergebnisse


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich muss grad voll lachen. Guckt mal: Origin - Suchergebnisse


 
lol so viel dazu das es nie preisnachlässe von 75% geben wird


----------



## Vordack (18. Juni 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> lol so viel dazu das es nie preisnachlässe von 75% geben wird



Also außer einem sehe ich da keinen der 75% hat 

Aber man denkt echt das bei EA die eine Hand nicht weiss was die andere macht


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also außer einem sehe ich da keinen der 75% hat


 
ich hab nicht genau gekuckt aber da sind doch glaube ich einige die von 19,99 auf 5 euro runtergesetzt waren. und wenn ich jetzt nicht gerade auf dem schlauch stehe ist das ein preisnachlass von 75%  
Bei DAO und Alice waren es glaube ich sogar mehr als 75 Prozent.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juni 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ich hab nicht genau gekuckt aber da sind doch glaube ich einige die von 19,99 auf 5 euro runtergesetzt waren. und wenn ich jetzt nicht gerade auf dem schlauch stehe ist das ein preisnachlass von 75%
> Bei DAO und Alice waren es glaube ich sogar mehr als 75 Prozent.



Vergiss einfach meinen Vorpost, bin wohl noch nicht wieder ganz nüchtern 

Mit dem rechnen und denken klappt es noch nicht wieder so^^

Ah, in 5 Minuten habe ich URLAUB!


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (19. Juni 2012)

Musste auch lachen als ich das gesehen habe


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

Ohne jetzt Origin als Plattform verteidigen zu wollen, die Spiele die dort mehr als 75% Rabatt haben sind aber wohl doch schon relativ alt. Dragon Age: Origins ist zumindest von 2009.


----------



## Bazillus (24. Juli 2012)

Stimmt Origin ist kein Ramschladen, 

sondern ein Scheißladen.


Wie mir dieses typische Rumposaunen von EA auf die Nerven geht.


Wie das Gefühl wohl ist, wenn man sich selbst nicht ernst nimmt?


----------

